# Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?



## carphunterNRW (15. Dezember 2008)

Moin Boardies,

mein Angelkumpane Andi und ich haben vor 2 Wochen unseren Bootsführerschein See gemacht und überlegen nun ob wir uns ein Boot zulegen, welches wir auf der Ostsee (besonders zum Schleppen!)einsetzen wollen. Von privat wurde uns folgendes Boot angeboten. Baujahr unbekannt (Hersteller Drago) Länge ca. 6,00 Meter.Das Boot wurde komplett restauriert (innen alles Teakholz). Der Motor ist ein Evinrude 2-Takter (40PS) mit maximal 100 Betriebsstunden, Baujahr 95. Der Trailer ist auch eigenbau.

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?

Danke schonmal für Eure Tips!

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## carphunterNRW (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

........


----------



## carphunterNRW (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

und noch ein paar....


----------



## carphunterNRW (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

.............


----------



## carphunterNRW (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

und hier die Letzten:vik:


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Zum Angeln auf der Ostsee gibts schönere und vor allen Dingen hochbordigere Boote. Ich würd in deiner Stelle nach einen vernünftigen Vorderkajütboot suchen, da kann man sich auch mal bei Regen "verstecken". Zum schleppen würd ich mir einen Kleinen 5 PS Viertakt Motor dran hängen so hat man auch gleich einen Reservemotor für alle Fälle. 
Ansonsten einfach abwarten, es kommen bestimmt noch reichlich Tipps.


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Hmm, gerade bei diesem Boot hätte ich gesagt das die Brdwand extrem hoch ist


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Moin,

Drago ist an und für sich ein guter und beliebter Hersteller. Zum Schleppen muss auf 
jeden Fall ein kleiner Zusatz 4takter her oder halt ein entsprechend leistungsstarker 
4takt Hauptmotor.

Leider kann man wenig vom Innenleben des Bootes sehen, hier solltet Ihr darauf achten,
dass Ihr genug Platz habt um mit dem ganzen Schleppruten gut umgehen zu können.


Was aber wohl am wichtigsten ist, dass Ihr auch das passende Auto dazu habt. 
Das Boot wird schon ein paar KG auf die Waage bringen und nichts ist ärgerlicher
als sein Boot nicht aus dem Wasser zu bekommen


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

schönes Sportboot - keine Frage .
wenn du es besonders zum Schleppen einsetzen möchtest gibt es zweifelslos schönere (und praktischere) ....


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schönes Sportboot - keine Frage .
> wenn du es besonders zum Schleppen einsetzen möchtest gibt es zweifelslos schönere (und praktischere) ....




Sag es ruhig 
SO wie deins.


Das geht nämlich schon schwer in richtung Optimal für die Einsatzzwecke die oben beschrieben werden.|supergri|supergri

Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

@ Torsk : Würden ggfs. einen zusätzlichen 4-Takter (reichen 5 PS??) dranhängen, ist kein Problem. Zugfahrzeug wäre zunächst ne B-Klasse.

Wieso ist das Boot denn zum Schleppen nicht so gut geeignet? Was müsste man verändern? Der jetzige Besitzer (Rentner), der das Boot so aufgebaut hat wäre bereit, alle Änderungen die wir uns wünschen vorzunehmen. Haben uns schon ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausgedacht

Also ich fand die "Holzreeling" auf dem Heck (auf einem Foto erkennbar) recht angenehm. Wie es da mal mit eventuellen Downriggern aussieht weiß ich nicht......

Das Boot hat auf uns einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht. 

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Zum Schleppen muss auf
> jeden Fall ein kleiner Zusatz 4takter her oder halt ein entsprechend leistungsstarker
> 4takt Hauptmotor.


 
Zwischenfrage:

Als ich mir meinen Motor zum Schleppen gekauft habe, hat man mir bei jedem Händler gerade wegen des langsamen Schleppens zu einem *2takter* geraten. ;+

Wenn ich das nun lese, bin ich nun doch froh, trotzdem den 4takter genommen zu haben ... #h

Die Verwirrung aber ist nun da ...#c


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

von meinem ????
es ist schwer das "ideale" Boot zu finden !
meistens muß man versuchen die besten Kompromisse zu finden für all das was man damit evtl vorhat ...
man darf so einiges anderes aber auch nicht außer acht lassen - Slipmöglichkeiten, Wirtschaftlichkeit, finanzielle Möglichkeiten usw usw
lieber etwas länger suchen, als sich zu schnell das falsche zu kaufen ! so viel Holz z.B. gefällt mir persönlich für ein Angelboot irgendwie gar nicht #c
von meiner Orkney (damals mit gebemsten Trailer für 2100 gekauft ) gibts schon nen paar Bilder, z.B.* hier* *hier* *hier* 
es gibt sicher bessere/schönere Boote - aber ich bin mit dem Gespann sehr zufrieden.
leicht zu trailern und zu slippen, ausreichend motorisiert bis 18 Kn und sparsam im Verbrauch und für nen Trollingboot alles dran was man braucht - für Boot,Trailer Motor alles zusammen vielleicht 5000 EUR + dann das ganze Angelzeug, Echolot. GPS Plotter usw


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage:
> 
> Als ich mir meinen Motor zum Schleppen gekauft habe, hat man mir bei jedem Händler gerade wegen des langsamen Schleppens zu einem *2takter* geraten. ;+
> 
> ...



ich hab auch länger mit 2-taktern geschleppt .... 
das geht zweifelsohne ! 
nen Mariner 28PS, Mercury 5PS und Yamaha 8PS hatte ich als 2-takter ... also gehen tut das sicher und gerade bei den neueren Motoren gibts da wohl kaum probleme !
außer bei meinem letzten Mecury 30 PS .... der schob das Boot im Standgas mit 4 Kn |uhoh: etwas zu schnell 
bin aber inzwischen sehr zufrieden mit meinem 4-takter seitdem der aus der Werkstatt wieder da ist |gr:
die sind halt etwas laufruhiger, dementsprechend leiser und verbrauchen etwas weniger ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ... bin aber inzwischen sehr zufrieden mit meinem 4-takter seitdem der aus der Werkstatt wieder da ist |gr:
> die sind halt etwas laufruhiger, dementsprechend leiser und verbrauchen etwas weniger ....


 
richtig, die Argumente oben zusätzlich noch die Abgaswerte (habe Bodenseezulassung) haben mich auch zu einem 4takter entscheiden lassen.

Aber eben dein Werkstattaufenthalt war die Empfehlung der Händler, dass beim Schleppen ein 2takter viel robuster ist und wesentlich wartungsfreier.


----------



## zulu (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

So ein bootskauf sollte genau überlegt sein,man will es ja länger nutzen und nicht irgendeine schüssel kaufen um damit auf das meer hinauszufahren um dann zu merken dass es doch nicht das richtige ist.
Wenn ihr ein gebrauchtes boot kaufen wollt, dann verschafft euch erstmal einen überblick was es auf dem markt so alles gibt. Hierzu empfehle ich euch mal ein paar wochen bei ebay reinzuschauen.
Kauft euch am besten gleich ein angelboot und kein schaukelboot, das in schieflage kommt wenn 2 mann auf einer seite stehen. Gut sind englische , holländische und skandinavische angelboote. Die gibt es gebraucht schon für 2-3 tsnd. euronen. Diese küstenvölker haben viel erfahrung mit dem bootsbau. Denkt da an eure sicherheit , denn ihr fahrt aufs meer und das kann manchmal recht böse werden.
Unter den rubriken kajütboot und gleiter gfk findet ihr eine riesige auswahl an trailerbaren booten in der grösse 5-6 m, die alle recht gut beschrieben sind. Meiner meinung nach sehr wichtig ist dass das boot rauhwassertauglich ist. Also der rumpf entsprechend gebaut ist , eine kajüte , ein hohes freibord und viel platz an deck hat. Das deck sollte eben und nicht mit irgendwelchen unnötigen kisten oder sitzgelegenheiten verbaut sein. Die rutenhalterungen müssen vernünftig befestigt werden .Es ist auch von vorteil, wenn am heck nicht soviel unnötiges gerödel hängt wie badeplattform , leiter usw. Also den motor direkt am spiegel befestigen und eine halterung für den ersatz bzw, trollingmotor. Über einen zweitaktmotor wird man sich früher oder später auch nur ärgern. Darum schaut am besten gleich nach einem 4 takter. Wenn ihr da einen kleineren nehmt bekommt ihr trollingspeed hin , bei einem grösseren motor braucht ihr dann den kleinen zusätzlich.

Dies ist meine meinung , ich kann mich natürlich irren.

Überlegts euch gut und lasst euch zeit , dann werdet ihr viel spass haben.

Schiff ahoi und krumme ruten

Z.


----------



## zulu (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

HD4ever !

ein schönes boot deins #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Ich würde nur 4Takter zum Schleppen nehmen. Die verrußen nicht und können das lange Laufen im Standgas wesentlich besser ab.

Wir haben beide Typen Motor. Einen Mariner 90PS 2Takt Selbstmischer (Vater) und meinen Mercury F60 4Takt
Direkteinspritzer daher kann ich mir den Vergleich wohl erlauben.

Zum Bootsaufbau, natürlich kann man von jedem Bootstyp 
aus Schleppen!  Aber es gibt eventuelle Bauformen und
Innenausbauten die einem diese Art der Fischerei wesentlich
erleichtern. Weniger ist da oft mehr.

Ich hab zum Beispiel eine große Heckkiste in meinem Boot. 
diese verhindert, dass ich direkt an der Hinteren Bordwand
stehen kann und ich somit immer in etwas gebückter
Haltung die Ruten fertig machen muss.

Ich meinem Alter ist das unerheblich aber ich weiß jetzt 
schon, dass ich nicht für immer in dieser gebückten 
Stellung stehen und Arbeiten kann.

Beim schnellen Googlebesuch konnte ich eine ungefähre Gewichtsangabe von 1,2To erhaschen. Dazu kommt noch Ausrüstung und der Trailer. Also wird das Gespann am
Ende bei geschätzten 1,8to am Slip stehen.

Mit der B Klasse (Heckantrieb) sollte das noch gehen so lange
die Anhängelast den Fahrzeugs nicht überschritten wird! 
Mit meinem VA Audi bräuchte ich das gar nicht erst versuchen.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ...und ich somit immer in etwas gebückter
> Haltung die Ruten fertig machen muss.
> 
> Ich meinem Alter ist das unerheblich aber ich weiß jetzt
> ...



:q:q:qSchade, dass Du das nicht noch ein klein wenig ferkelfahndungsfreudiger formuliert hast:q:q:q
Wär ein gefundenes Fressen gewesen


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Ich erkenne doch meine Schweine am Gang 
Auch wenn ich mindestens drei Mal Korrektur gelesen habe :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Ich würde mich ja auch gern äußern -kann aber nicht.
Die Bilder sind so dunkel, das man eigentlich kein Urteil abgeben kann.Ich kann nicht einmal den Typ der Drago erkennen.
Ein 95er Motor mit 100 Betriebsstunden? Rechne das Teil mit 200 bis 300 Euro. Was einen Motor wirklich kaputt macht, ist Standzeit.
Gib mal durch, was die Schaluppe kosten soll. Wie groß ist der Trailer? Einfach-Doppelachse?/TüV.


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Das Gesamtgewicht (inkl. Trailer) liegt bei ca. 1150,00 kg. Der Trailer hat ein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht von 1300 kg.......


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Sehe ich das richtig, das der AB nur nachgerüstet an dieser Metallkonstruktion hängt?
Wie heißt der Bootstyp genau?


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Hallo Dolfin,
Der Motor hat wirklich 100 Betriebsstunden (der Verkäufer ist der Opa von einem Freund). Für den Trailer gibt es neuen Tüv mit dazu.....Wegen Einfach oder Doppelachse muss ich nochmal nachfragen....
Was meint Ihr denn dürfte so ein Boot maximal kosten?? Wirklich keine Kratzer oder sonstige Mängel!!


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, das der AB nur nachgerüstet an dieser Metallkonstruktion hängt?
> Wie heißt der Bootstyp genau?


 
Genauer Bottstyp ist nicht bekannt! Wegen dem AB kann ich nix sagen Habe keine Ahnung, aber diese Badeplattform ist Eigenbau


----------



## Rainer 32 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Hallo Jörg,
wie ich dir am Telefon schon gesagt habe, halte ich von Zweitaktern beim Schleppen nicht viel. Das ist wohl auch die Meinung der Mehrheit der Trollinggemeinde. Wenn der tatsächlich zehn Jahre fast nur gestanden hat, bezweifle ich, das ihr damit viel Freude haben werdet. Ich denke auch, das 40PS ein wenig knapp sind für ein Boot dieser Größe. Der Trailer mit 1,3t geht gar nicht. Das werdet ihr sicher deulich überschreiten. Und damit dann öfter NRW-Ostsee? Kein Versicherungsschutz, erhöhte Unfallgefahr... Das würde ich mir gut überlegen.
Zusammengefasst:
1. den Trailer könnt ihr wahrscheinlich nicht gebrauchen.
2. der Motor hat so gut wie keinen Wert mehr.
3. bleibt nur die Schale, die für euch Wert hat.
Der Verkäufer wird das sicher anders sehen, aber ich würde dafür (nur Schale) max. noch2500€ bezahlen. Ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Sicher findet ihr noch Angebote, die mehr euren Bedrüfnissen entsprechen.

Ich ruf Dich an.


----------



## zulu (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Wenn man genau hinsieht ist das boot doch eher für einen innenborderbetrieb konzipiert worden.
Kann es sein dass man das loch für den antrieb verschlossen hat und dann einfach einen kurzschaft AB an die plattform gebaut hat?
40 PS bei dem bootsgewicht ist so denke ich höchstens für eine gemütliche flußfahrt geeignet, also nichts fürs meer.
Und der trailer ist natürlich viel zu schwach.

Z.


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Ohjeeeeeeee,

habe ja eigentlich relativ positives Feedback erwartet/erhofft....aber danke für Eure berechtigte Kritik! Deshalb habe ich Euch ja um Hilfe gebeten#6

Das Boot soll 8.000 EUR kosten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

8 Scheine? Dafür kannst Du schon fast meins haben :q


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> 8 Scheine? Dafür kannst Du schon fast meins haben :q


 
Welches denn? Das in deiner Signatur?


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Rainer,
genau mit der Meinung wollte ich mich auch melden! 2500 - aber nur, weil man vielleicht noch etwas davon bei Ebay verscheuern kann.
Carphunter
Du kannst (vielleicht) die Schale nutzen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, das die ganze Plicht mit Sitzbänken und einlaminierten Sofas versperrt ist. Die kann man leider nicht so einfach raussägen, weil sie häufig statische Zwecke erfüllen.
1300 Kilo als Trailergwicht für ein 6m Boot - irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Entweder die Länge oder das Gewicht. Die 6m Dragos, die ich kenne, sind Daycruiser mit Innenborder. Die brauchen einen 2t Trailer.
Wenn du 8000 ausgeben willst, wirst du sicher ein geeignetes Angelboot finden. Davon würd ich die Finger lassen.
Ich glaube deinem Opa ja, das der Motor nur 100 Stunden gelaufen ist. Das ist ja genau das Problem. Wäre er 100 Stunden jedes Jahr gelaufen und hätte immer schön fachmännischen Service bekommen, wäre es besser!


----------



## leguan8 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Schau dir mal diese suchabfrage
 an.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

für das Geld bekommst du garantiert nen besseres Boot !!!!
kauf das bloß nicht ! 
wer brauch schon unmengen an Teakholz beim Angeln ??? #c


----------



## carphunterNRW (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Bin für Eure Kritik dankbar!! Hat uns wahrscheinlich vor einer Fehlinvestition bewahrt. Auf uns hat das Boot gestern einfach einen super Eindruck gemacht, wobei ich bei dem Motor auch schon ein flaues Gefühl hatte und ich die ganze Zeit überlegt habe, wie ich auf die 8.000 EUR komme (Anteil Motor / Boot / Trailer am Gesamtpreis)

Aber einfach mal die Meinungen von Aussenstehenden zu hören (die sich mit der Materie auch richtig auskennen) ist bei solchen Geschichten auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. 

Werden dann doch wohl die Finger davon lassen und ab und zu mal im Internet stöbern. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, beim Bootskauf besser nichts überstürzen.

Also danke nochmal!!!

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Hallo!

Besitze eine Inter 630 de Luxe besser bekannt als Norman Cruiser mit einem 20 PS Yamaha Zweitakter und einem Honda BF 8 Viertakter zum Schleppen.

Die Drago halte ich persönlich für das Schleppen auf der Ostsee für ungeeignet. Zu wenig Freibord! Ist mehr ein Fun Boat für Binnengewässer und Ostsee bei Strandgrillwetter.

Meine Norman Leergewicht 900 KG transportiere ich auf einem 1300Kg Trailer, allerdings nur 2 x jährlich.

Schaut Euch diesen Bootstyp mal bei Ebay Großbritannien an.Manchmal sind restaurierungsbedürftige Boote dieses Typs günstig zu haben. 

Gruß Walleyehunter69|wavey:


----------



## carphunterNRW (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Hallo nochmal,

also mein Kumpel lässt irgendwie nicht locker

Wie kann ich denn herausfinden ob das Boot rauhwassertauglich ist?

Platzmässig sieht es hinten im Boot sehr gut aus zum Angeln. Würden uns zum Schleppen und zur Sicherheit noch nen kleinen 4-Takter dranhängen....

Was würdet Ihr für so ein Boot bezahlen? Trailer angemeldet inkl. Tüv 2 Jahre und vom Gewicht her alles ok.

Mir geht es erstmal darum, einen eventuellen Wiederverkaufswert zu ermitteln....

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## leguan8 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Da musst Du zuviel Arbeit und Geld noch hinterher reinstecken. Im Boote Forum war mal eine Grundsanierung drin genau wie im BAC! Ich würde davon die Finger lassen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

2500 Euro


----------



## lille pojken (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> 2500 Euro


 
Hej Hans

Das ist dann aber auch schon die Absolute schmerzgrenze,weil wie gesagt alles in stand gestetz worde!!!
Was ist aber nun wenn unter den neuem Gelcode noch Feuchtigkeit ist oder sonst irgentwo die schale das verrotten bekommt????

belle hat dieses ja mit seinem Boot durch,weil man einfach auch zu blauäugig an die sache geht,es muss ein Boot her und das ganz schnell!!!

Bootskauf heute nur mit Feuchtigkeits-Pruefung und alles andere auch von einem unabhänigen Fachman Pruefen lassen,weil da einfach zuviel dran häng und das ist nicht nur das geld,sonder im schlimsten fall das Leben!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Du hast ja absolut recht - aber du merkst doch auch, dass die Jungs das Gefühl haben, sie hätten das letzte Boot der Welt, welches es zu kaufen gibt, am Haken. Ich finde, mit 2500
Euro kann man das Lehrgeld ertragen. Sie haben dann wenigstens noch die Chance zu wechseln.
Ich würde mir ein Angelboot zum angeln kaufen und kein schwimmendes Sofa.


----------



## lille pojken (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Du hast ja absolut recht - aber du merkst doch auch, dass die Jungs das Gefühl haben, sie hätten das letzte Boot der Welt, welches es zu kaufen gibt, am Haken. Ich finde, mit 2500
> Euro kann man das Lehrgeld ertragen. Sie haben dann wenigstens noch die Chance zu wechseln.
> Ich würde mir ein Angelboot zum angeln kaufen und kein schwimmendes Sofa.


 
Ja wie recht du hast,so schaut es leider aus!!!
Und bei dem was die ausgeben wollen findet man sicher weitaus bessere boote die auch dafuer gedacht sind!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Das es bessere Boote gibt als dieses, haben Dir ja die Anderen hier schon mehr als deutlich gesagt. 
Dieses Boot ist definitiv ein verbastelter Innenborder- das steht fest!

Das Boot kann man anhand Deiner Bilder nicht näher bewerten- die Aussagen der Vorposter bezüglich des Motors /Trailers treffen so ziemlich die Faust aufs Auge.

So ein Boot kann Freizeittechnisch und Finanziell ein Alptraum werden!!!

Hier mal ein Exempel, was so alles schiefgehen kann:

www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29776&highlight=Reinell+V170

Der Thread ist absolut lesenswert- Pfeift den Euch ruhig mal rein
Der Boardie dort hat Ausdauer, Leidensfähigkeit und Geduld en masse an den Tag gelegt und verdient höchsten Respekt für seine Restauration.

Ich glaub´ @TorskNI kennt den auch......

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich Dir/ Euch trotzdem:q


----------



## leguan8 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Das hier ist auach aus dem BOOTE Forum.

http://www.booteforum.de/showthread.php?t=43001


----------



## carphunterNRW (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Hi!!

Haben jetzt durch den Enkel erfahren, dass mal ein V8 Innenborder das Boot angetrieben hat Und durch meine ganzen "kritischen" Fragen ist der Opa plötzlich tierisch sauer auf mich!! Ich hätte überhaupt keine Ahnung etc.....

Ganz ehrlich, hab ich auch nicht aber durch Eure Hilfe sind wir ihm aud die Schliche gekommen und ich weiß warum er auf einmal abgeneigt ist überhaupt mit mir zu reden!!

Ihr wisst echt wo es lang geht! 

Danke auch noch mal an Björn (Leguan) für das gute Gespräch!

Das Boot werden wir auf keinen Fall nehmen...aber sobald jemand von Euch nochmal ein gutes Boot sieht würd ich mich freuen wenn ihr mir Bescheid gebt.

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Jupp kennt er 



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Ich glaub´ @TorskNI kennt den auch......
> 
> Viel Erfolg wünsch ich Dir/ Euch trotzdem:q


----------



## lille pojken (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> Haben jetzt durch den Enkel erfahren, dass mal ein V8 Innenborder das Boot angetrieben hat Und durch meine ganzen "kritischen" Fragen ist der Opa plötzlich tierisch sauer auf mich!! Ich hätte überhaupt keine Ahnung etc.....
> 
> ...


 
Sehr weise entscheidung#6

Wueste da auf anhieb zwei boote die besser sind und auch in eurer vorstellung liegen,nur das die in Schweden stehen|supergri


----------



## carphunterNRW (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Das rechte gefällt mir besser als das Linke Da kann man wenigstens drauf pennen


----------



## zippo85 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

was solls denn kosten?


----------



## lille pojken (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



zippo85 schrieb:


> was solls denn kosten?


 
Die Shetland 570 med suzuki fyrtakt kostet
85 000:- schwedisch kronen

und die Nordkap soll 95 000:-schwedische kronen kosten!!!


schaue doch mal auf dem Deutschen markt da sind auch Shetlandboote auf dem Markt,und ihr solltet die sache locker angehen und nicht einfach nach dem äusserem gehen,s ist wichtig das eine Feuchtigkeits-Pruefung gemacht wurde die nicht zu lange her ist,Osmose im GFK ist Tötlich!!!

lasst euch zeit und immer alles bis ins aller kleinste Deteil hinterfragen,wenn es ein seriöser Händler und oder privat verkäufer ist dann werdet ihr auch alle info´s bekommen!!!


----------



## zippo85 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Die Shetland 570 med suzuki fyrtakt kostet
> 85 000:- schwedisch kronen
> 
> und die Nordkap soll 95 000:-schwedische kronen kosten!!!


 

hab grad kein umrechner zurhand, was wäre das in euro, circa?


----------



## rallye-vid (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

google sagt:

85 000 Schwedische Kronen = 7 823,02674 Euro
95 000 Schwedische Kronen = 8 743,38283 Euro


----------



## lille pojken (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> google sagt:
> 
> 85 000 Schwedische Kronen = 7 823,02674 Euro
> 95 000 Schwedische Kronen = 8 743,38283 Euro


 

irgendwo da wird das liegen mit 9,2 bist immer auf der sicheren seite


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

sone Shetland hatte ich vor kurzem auch mal im Auge ....
ich glaub das ich in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren mir mal was ähnliches zulegen werde ..... auch wenn ich mit meiner Orkney super zufrieden bin


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

Nur die Shetland steht auf einen ungebremsten Trailer und der ist somit pauschal schonmal überladen. 

Hatte ne 535 also eine nummer kleiner mit nen 60 Ps 2 takter und da waren die 900 kg  schon schnell erreicht.

Und das ganze dann auf einen 750 kg Trailer ungebremst ist schon fast kriminell.


----------



## lille pojken (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Nur die Shetland steht auf einen ungebremsten Trailer und der ist somit pauschal schonmal überladen.
> 
> Hatte ne 535 also eine nummer kleiner mit nen 60 Ps 2 takter und da waren die 900 kg schon schnell erreicht.
> 
> Und das ganze dann auf einen 750 kg Trailer ungebremst ist schon fast kriminell.


 
Hejsan

Sicher srechen wir hier von einem Ungebremsten Trailer,nur das die Schweden eine reihe von 30/kmh Trailer haben die sogar hoch bis 2,8t gehen,und so wie das ausschaut ist das so eine 30kmh geschichte:q


----------



## zulu (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von diesem Boot?*

na prima!

die entscheidung ist richtig.

Wenn du dich mit so einer shetty anfreunden könntest,bist du auf dem richtigen weg in richtung seetaugliches boot.
Da gibt es aber viele verschiedene modelle. Die 570 ist schon super um drauf zu wohnen, da ist viel platz zum schlafen, kochen usw.je nachdem was darin verbaut ist entsprechend schwer. Achtung es gibt auch umgebaute innenborder.

Kleiner, leichter und recht günstig zu haben sind die mit grosser motorwanne für AB betrieb ausgelegten  modelle  498 und die 535 . Hier gibt es das jüngere und das ältere modell. Die älteren haben eine geteilte frontscheibe und eine etwas andere rumpfform. Beide typen fahren schon mit 25 bis 30 ps motoren ganz nett. Wobei 50- 60 als optimal gilt.
Ich würde dem neueren modell den vorzug geben, die sind dann aus den 80er jahren.
Diese boote tauchen auch immer wieder bei ebay auf und sind in den vergangenen 2 jahren zwischen 1500 und 3500
weggegangen. Teilweise sogar mit motor, wobei das alles so spritfressende ältere 2 -tackter waren.
 Nicht weit weg von dir, bei oss in NL gibt es einen händler der immer solche boote und auch andere taugliche da hat und regelmässig bei ebay einstellt  da würde ich mich mal umsehen. 

Z.


----------

